# Revell Pete 359



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Next project;Revell Peter built 359.Wow!It sure is easy to build compared to the AMT big rigs I built in the '70s!The frame and axle mounting points are all one piece making assembly much easier.I plan to paint it like the old Kenworth from the TV series Movin' On!Should be fun.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be watching this one, I've been itching to do a big rig for a while. I just don't have a lot of display room.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes room is a problem for me too but I will just have to think of something.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got the engine together and i like the detail.Looks like a Caterpillar inline 6.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Make Will and Sonny proud! I hang out on the dicast side and check in here every so often to see whats going on. Will be lookin for more build and paint pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool1Thanks!


----------

